# Year End Award Ideas...



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Ribbon display racks.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

That's excellent that your husband and FIL are willing to help out! Handmade woodwork is so nice and can be very expensive!! Last year for champion we gave out handmade bandage boxes to hang on stalls and for reserve champion we gave out wood grooming totes filled with grooming supplies. Both had engraved brass plaques on them. Very classy and lots of people chose them over the option of wool coolers and baker blankets. The saddle rack idea is great though. I'd love one of those!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Great ideas Upnover! I bet they were beautiful!

Lessonhorse - that is wonderful that your Husband and FIL are willing to spend time and effort into making beautiful awards! I would love to win something like that, something hand made!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks MIE! Everyone was quite pleased!

I'm somehow yet again in charge of awards this year. I tried to get out of it but got harassed to do it again. not so excited.  

The ribbon display rack is not a bad idea. Anyone have any links to good ones??


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

If you are good at computers Upnover, I'd be happy to donate a couple of Crown Jeweled Beaded Browband Gift Certificates.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I googled it and I found:

This, a style I had not seen before but it is interesting.

This is more like I have seen before.

This looks like a simple idea.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

What a nice idea! Only things I could think of were
-Wooden bridle hanging racks
-Boot racks


----------



## lessonhorse (Nov 29, 2010)

We have decided on the groom boxes that are tall and hold a saddle, one of the recipients wants a stool with our club logo, and the ribbon hangers. I had seen a really nice one and can't find the pic now.

I will post pics when they are all done.

MIE, would you consider donating one to a small club? We can hand out your business cards?


----------



## lessonhorse (Nov 29, 2010)

upnover - when is your awards banquet? Where? Might be able to get my husband to make some ribbon racks - they are so expensive in the stores!


----------

